# Datenrettung ?



## InFlame (12. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

nachdem wir einen Fehler beim einbinden eines neuen Laufwerkes in LVM gemacht haben, sind wichtige Daten vom LVM gelöscht worden (warum auch immer). Somit haben wir aufgegeben, dass LVM wieder herstellen zu wollen. (Bezieht sich auf diesen Beitrag).

Jetzt ist die Frage, wie ich an die Daten komme, die auf dem LVM gespeichert waren.
Mir hat jemand gesagt, dass er bei einem ähnlichen Problem die Daten durch die "unterste Ebene ohne Filestystem" hat retten können. Leider meldet sich derjenige nicht mehr, daher wollte ich hier Fragen, ob jemand eine Ahnung hat, wie ich auf diese "unterste Ebene" komme und somit hoffentlich meine Daten retten kann.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe

InFlame


----------



## Thomas Kuse (13. Januar 2004)

Unter Linux bin ich mit dem Thema Datenrettung noch nicht konfrontiert worden *aufholzkopf* . Unter Windows kann ich, wie öfter schon mal erwähnt, die Tools von Acronis empfehlen (z.B. Recovery Expert).
Zum Anschauen, was Acronis wiederherstellen kann gibts sogar eine Demo zum Download.

http://www.acronis.com/products/recoveryexpert/


----------



## Christian Fein (13. Januar 2004)

Möglichkeit per dd.

Sollte eventuell damit gehen.
Sorry habe ich auch noch nie machen müssen, weshalb ich dir da jetzt nicht viel Hilfe gegeben kann.

Eventuell solltest du es auch mal mit partimage probieren. 
http://www.partimage.org/


----------



## InFlame (13. Januar 2004)

Danke für die Antworten.
Werde mal gucken, was geht...


----------

